# Riddin dirrty....



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Heres a list from the build up 
BBS LMS
18x9 et50 215/35 toyo t1s 
18x10 et50 225/35 toyo t1s
25mm H&R adapters front and rear
final et 25 front and rear
Bagyard front w/new oem bushings and bearings
Bagyard rear bags
Adjustable rear shocks from KW v2 coilovers
Autopilot controller
2 Easy street manifolds
2 smc water traps
2 480c chrome compressors
1/4 lines front and rear
5 gal tank
1/8 250 psi pressure relief valve 
notched passanger frame
4 gauge power wire 80amp fuse to the rear and seperate one for stereo
in addition to all the air stuff, i still had to make room for stereo stuff 
that was originally in there
2 10 inch L7 solo barics
2 rockford fosgate amps
capacitor
cd/mp3 changer

all cramped up in a beetle trunk... 
















Reason for going air was to be able to raise the car, i was pretty happy with the height where it was heres a picture which is now basically ride height.
Big thanks to Santi,Rat4Llife, Ryan Miller, [email protected] , Bdafelgen and a few others that helped with the questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and on with the pics
bagyards
















autopilot








compressors








floor for the spare tire








all wired up with amps








autopilot mounted and wired








sub box wrapped ...








cover for air access








put together








relocated and deleted some switches








finished look








trunk all finished what air ride?
















then came some frame notching
















souveniers








painted and sealed










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:41 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

some pictures


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

Really good lookin car, look forward to hopefully see it this season.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

**** my life


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

some moaaaaare



















































































































































































































_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:40 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

she looks tired all laid out.








looks good.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i usually am not a fan of new beetles, but im a big fan of yours.








looked great at show n' go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

Very clean Beetle,probably cleanest i've seen .enjoyed working on it,very nice pics Bash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice beetle, i love everything about it except for the eye lid things


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_nice beetle, i love everything about it except for the eye lid things

it looks very nice in real life,plus with the beetles headlights it's impossible to do a proper boser blick


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

how far do they stick out from the headlight. some pics look like almost inch and sometimes like 1/4" i think that whats messing me up.
other than that its great, i love the bumpers!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

i must say, everything but the eyelids is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

that is the ONLY new beetle i'd drive 
nice job.
PS2 controller?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

Making the new beetle look respectable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*

nice beetle!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Very nice!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

looks great Bash! I was wondering when you were going to put together an proper thread.


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

the eye lids make the car looked stoned though. 
very nice ride otherwise!


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

please tell me the ps2 controller is the switchbox


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Clean Bettle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdmfiend (Apr 20, 2009)

handsdown

perfect


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (jdmfiend)*

thanks for the comments guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the ps2 controller is not the switchbox, its for the ps2 slim thats in the glove box ,....forgot to take a pic








im using the autopilot








as far as eyelids, i like them and i like the sleepy look.
us beetle owners cant do a proper boser or sleepy boser like you can in a gti/jetta so think of it as an alternative








they dont stick out that much and like rat4life said many ppl like them in person


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Heres some pics not by me from new england dustoff from this weekend


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

saw this at dustoff, looks great


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i hate new beetles, excuse me, used to hate them, your dub is amazing man, it makes me want to build one...
respect x10193784739203028238239924


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love the amount of travel you have. It's the way it should be IMO, and makes the bags not only cool looking, but practical. Seems like you have a lot more travel than most too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice build. car looked great at dustoff


----------



## ThaWeezord (Feb 16, 2004)

This is the nicest beetle ever created. my fav.


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (ThaWeezord)*

That is one BAD AZZ bettle







Now can I have your seats? Please?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Tym2Jet)*

im not giving them away just yet 
but you can buy them here
http://www.speedwaremotorsport...-1785
they're only 1900 each plus brackets/sliders and shipping


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (lcurtisl)*

words cannot explain how sick your car is http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow it takes like 30 minutes to get to the bottom of the page haha
saw the car at dstoff, looks awesome...
love the seats


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

Thanks for the compliments 
people usually complain in this forum when they see a build thread with no pics so i tried putting as many as i can haha


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

Now THAT is how a Beetle is done!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Now THAT is how a Beetle is done!









x2! And black is so pimp!


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Coolest Beetle ive seen so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

that is one sick ass bug


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i usually really dislike new beetles, this one gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

thats is one mean beetle, nice werk


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*

Ma n!gga bash holdin it down how you been guy???


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohSoEuro1.8t* »_Ma n!gga bash holdin it down how you been guy???


hey whats up serg? long time no see..
I been hanging in there, and still playing with this car haha








it never ends...
gotta get these installed soon hopefully, soon as i figure out the wiring


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hot car I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

where did u get those spiked center caps?


----------



## Rob_Swift (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re:*

god damn!!! hard as balls


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rob_Swift)*

u have more pics of your car in this thread than i have in the entire existence of my car. looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crippled4life)*


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

approved!


----------



## fastR777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

the only new beetle I can say I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really like those seats and who doesn't like LMs the only thing I'd change is to replace the sideview mirrors with some smoother/cleaner looking ones, new beetle mirrors have never looked quite right to me


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (Rat4Life)*

looks real good


----------



## Ericdd (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (beacom)*

thats one sick beetle, definetly one of the best I've seen
what front seats are those?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (fastR777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastR777* »_the only new beetle I can say I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really like those seats and who doesn't like LMs the only thing I'd change is to replace the sideview mirrors with some smoother/cleaner looking ones, new beetle mirrors have never looked quite right to me

















they are actually super rare, projectzwo mirrors, power and heated and the glass is bluish tint with the split for the blindspot like the mk5s
they were like 500+ back when you were able to get them, they dont make them anymore


_Quote, originally posted by *Ericdd* »_thats one sick beetle, definetly one of the best I've seen
what front seats are those?

seats are Recaro Sportster CS in all leather w/recaro brackets and sliders
http://www.speedwaremotorsport...-1785


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:22 AM 6-20-2009_


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

some cup mirrors would look good


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Bagged beetles are soooo over rated... :rollseyes:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Bagged beetles are soooo over rated... :rollseyes:
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

I love how your seats are worth as much as a beetle haha
This thing looks amazing!! Great work!


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

Still have the bug... wow it's been a long time that I seen your bug, still looking good. That's one tuff looking bug! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (#1~STUNNA)*

yep still got it.. thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just picked these up today, debating should i throw them on the beetle or the mk5
decisions decisions


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (FastAndFurious)*

That's a sick beetle.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Riddin dirrty.... (.:3513)*

some updates from today

took front clip of to install oem hids
took some pics of the modified wiring harnesses and the splice harness that pg performance made for me.
its pretty much plug and play now 5 wires to connect, 3 go to the existing 3 wires and one is city light and other is for rheostat.
I would highly recommend them for this type of stuff, i didnt have to wire in any resistors and annoying bulbs like some have done.
The high beams DO TURN OFF.
here are some pics of the wiring that they modified
































the ballasts and wiring in their final resting place
it was quite a trip for them, from germany to usa, from usa to canada, then back to usa.
















while i was in there i covered the leader lines in some 3/8 air line with some zip ties so they dont chew up the brake lines when you turn








subframe is holding the control arms so will have to do the subframe mod to get another quarter inch at that point subframe should be on ground








rheostat in place








changed the oil and installed a new megnetic oil drain plug
buttoned everything up and took it for a spin make sure everything works
no complaints so far, love the sound that those hid leveling motors make








took some quick pics

























im defenetly gonna miss the eyelids but i love the hids


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

legit bug for sure


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

headlights look sick. what did the harness to make them work cost? I have some HID's and need the harness harness.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_headlights look sick. what did the harness to make them work cost? I have some HID's and need the harness harness.

i bought everything brand new from germany if you look at the pics above, and had pg performance modify my own harnesses and add a splice harness (the plug you see with the 5 wires hanging)
its not cheap but defenetly the right way to do it, theres a diagram floating around that shows how to do it other ways but i wasnt gonna take a chance with expensive headlights (wiring resistors and relays what not)
This way is much better and cleaner in my opinion.
Give them a call if your interested, im sure they can supply everything that you need and their minds are still fresh from doing my harnesses.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Definetly my all time favorite beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

well put together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
funny what a difference the lights and lids make to the look of it's face. from stoned to pot-o-coffee.




























_Modified by 18Tdesign at 11:14 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i loooooooooove the new look! keep it up man!


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

So sick!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That is the manliest b!tch car ever. Nice whip.


----------



## VDUBMK4LOVE09 (Jul 9, 2009)

Woah! That Is one clean bug! Can't wait to see where you go with this one


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (18Tdesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Tdesign* »_well put together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
funny what a difference the lights and lids make to the look of it's face. from stoned to pot-o-coffee.


----------



## elmolovesvdub (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

Wow that's sick bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VDUBMK4LOVE09)*

some small updates

audi tt fuel door conversion with gold bolts and forge cap








audi tt shift boot and forge matte big shift knob








































and also installed oem headlightwashers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpOIkp00Dsc


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 4:21 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

looking good, time to go back and gold the bolts on the TT boot


----------



## mk2vx (Aug 8, 2007)

looks good i like your centercaps and the down's syndrome lids


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Bash still doing it, Def one of the dopest NewBeetles out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

well your not really riddin dirty if you add headlight washers.








car looks great!!!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

thanks guys









yeah i guees im not riding dirty anymore


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is making me want to get on some steelies to check my height


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpOIkp00Dsc








greatest mod ever. Didn't even know the beetle had those.
What lines are you using in your air setup btw? Seems to air out pretty slowly.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpOIkp00Dsc








greatest mod ever. Didn't even know the beetle had those.
What lines are you using in your air setup btw? Seems to air out pretty slowly.


yeah it was a pretty involving mod, not to mension expensive.
The headlight washers came as an option in the US on convertibles only 2003-2005, so an entire new bumper was needed as well as the oem headlight washer components. You need to remove the entire front clip off to do this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4587766
I'm the only one in the US with this setup on a hardtop car so i guees it was worth it








I'm using 1/4 lines front and rear,


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

awesome. Install does seem like a ton of work but definitely worth it. 
Wonder how hard it would be to source those parts for a mkiv


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

yeah do gold bolts on ur shifter


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*

no gold bolts on shifter just yet, im working on something else right now
heres a little sneak peak


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

mmmm porsche tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moba6)*

finally made it happen


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I posted in the other thread... but are these mounted now? I liked them when they were mocked up straight, but if they're mounted crooked like that, I'm not loving it


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

maybe the angle of the picture, heres another one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks great, but i do agree i would like it even more if they were straight out.


----------



## Misterioso (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

looks nice bash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks great
Pics in gateway are SICK
You should come out to the tuesday meets at home depot by the outerbridge...9pm.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STOOF G37* »_Looks great
Pics in gateway are SICK
You should come out to the tuesday meets at home depot by the outerbridge...9pm.


thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i took a trip a few times to that meet by target, didnt feel like a friendly crowd


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

haha yeah i know what you mean. I usually roll thru with a few ppl and dont really talk to anyone else, just walk around and look.
Its all siracing.net ppl. Theyre all cocky bastids haha. Im just there for the show.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

goodbye toyo t1's
hello falken 452's
215/35 on 18x9
225/35 on 18x10









now im finally ready for some photos


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_maybe the angle of the picture, heres another one









looks hot. how did you run the exhaust tueb to the other side? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_
looks hot. how did you run the exhaust tueb to the other side? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i didnt, its a dummy tip welded to where the tow hook use to be.
I originally wanted to make it functional but clearance issues with the muffler being to big and close to the bag and having to re-route airlines made me just forget it.
Im happy with the way it is for now. The dummy side has a 90 degree pipe welded to the tip so with a little work can be made functional if I re-route the airlines.


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

fake tip? ooooh not sure i like it so much now. try to make it functional man.....kinda ricey if its just hangin there. my boy did a dual on a mk4 with the tip wrappin around the spare tire well. cost him a lot of $$$ but its awesome. similar tips to you. rest of your car is hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (02VWGTIVR6)*

women get fake tits and get away with it, i dont see anything wrong with a fake tip


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

both sides functional would be $$.
When i see cars that have dual tips but only one side works sort of bugs me. Just tap into the muffler and extend a piece to the other side. 
rerouting the airlines would be worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Some photos i took thought id share


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think the eyelids should go back on


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_i think the eyelids should go back on

Nooo keep them off! 
I like spikes on some wheels, but I don't feel like they work well on LMs. Car looks great though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

